# Berlin spawn, little early yet.



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

For anybody wondering, went to Berlin Sunday evening looking for spawning eyes. Only the two of us were there. Nothing going on yet. Didn't see anything, no rollers. The south side of causeway is totally ice free. The north side of the causeway is open half way down causeway heading east. Hundred yards or so north from bridge to the dam is still locked up. Didn't have thermometer to check water temp but some sunny days will help kick it in.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Another week and it'll be on.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Hope you hammer them soon.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Drove ALL around the lake on Sat to see just how much ice was there yet. I'll say it won't be next weekend but the following weekend. Hopefully I'm wrong and we can be out *next* weekend!!


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

What is the choice bait to use during the spawn on Berlin? Are vibes still the go to? Been using em along the causeway at skeeter they work but lots o snags 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Vibeez on long rods is what a lot of the snaggers use.. Or with waders.. Hj-14 slowwww for me...all legals. When you see the headlamp go off it's usually a snagger... Not that Vibeez are not productive-jukin-but lots of folks just snag with them..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Headin to Berlin Tuesday unless u guys tell me other wise it's like an hour drive anyone have a heads up if the bite is on?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Another good slow approach that you don't often see is plastic grubs or swimbaits rigged on a floating jig head. If set up right they suspend with their heads up like a dying bait fish.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Are they eating at this time or protecting the right to procreate? Weird how the Hj catches in the mouth? Almost like an angry female bass on the bed?I know jig and twister is a goto bait pre and postspawn but what's really goin on?on Berlin it's 2 baits? Weird.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Tons of gizzard shad stuck on the ice last time I was out there. Shad die-off is not why they are there-or going to be there soon IMO...Berlin is harder to figure out than Erie for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> Are they eating at this time or protecting the right to procreate? Weird how the Hj catches in the mouth? Almost like an angry female bass on the bed?I know jig and twister is a goto bait pre and postspawn but what's really goin on?on Berlin it's 2 baits? Weird..
> 
> I think the vast majority of the eyes you'll catch during spawn are in egg protection mode. The males will still feed if I'm not mistaken. It's cool to watch them roll at your feet, but anymore I'd rather just wait till they're done.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

Especially if no more 14.75"ers!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:
> 
> 
> > Are they eating at this time or protecting the right to procreate? Weird how the Hj catches in the mouth? Almost like an angry female bass on the bed?I know jig and twister is a goto bait pre and postspawn but what's really goin on?on Berlin it's 2 baits? Weird..
> ...


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Every year it turns to this topic. I've fished next to people snagging with rapalas and watched guys in boats gut hook with vibes. With the amount of fish in a given area it's bound to happen. Wether it's kept or not determines the individual! All my years fishin there. rapalas never worked for me. Nice slow flutter up bout 6" with a slow drop works great. All males. Never caught a female this way. Never limited out either. Haha
Curious to see if the boards get quiet when they show up.


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Females will bite but only out of aggression. I caught a 29in 9 an half pound female in 4/1/06 who in gulped my lure, so I got her on my wall or else she be released. I try let females go durning spawn to help the population.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Bw3 said:


> Females will bite but only out of aggression. I caught a 29in 9 an half pound female in 4/1/06 who in gulped my lure, so I got her on my wall or else she be released. I try let females go durning spawn to help the population.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Agreed, no spawning females, they're too valuable.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

But will you will take a female right after the spawn? If so she won't be able to drop eggs next year. This topic never makes sense to me. Guys won't take a female while eggs are in her, but as soon as she drops. She's in the cooler. If you really want to protect walleye why not just keep small jacks all year long not just pre spawn.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

does anyone have a water temp. on Berlin yet? just wandering on how close we are to starting the 2014 spawn.


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

D.C. said:


> does anyone have a water temp. on Berlin yet? just wandering on how close we are to starting the 2014 spawn.


Gonna be within next 2 weeks for sure.60 degree weather oughtta get em going.you know where I'll be DC..


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's all I keep are the jacks good eating!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' said:


> Gonna be within next 2 weeks for sure.60 degree weather oughtta get em going.you know where I'll be DC..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sounds good! if you want to hook up and head out together some day give me a holler.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

what is the magic temperature to look for


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

D.C. said:


> Sounds good! if you want to hook up and head out together some day give me a holler.


Hey Walleye, I sent you a PM and it said your PM in box is full, let me know if you get the message, if not I will send it again.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

mtkjay8869 said:


> what is the magic temperature to look for


I start searching when the water reaches low to mid 40's


----------



## WALLEYE WALLHANGIN' (May 10, 2008)

D.C. said:


> Hey Walleye, I sent you a PM and it said your PM in box is full, let me know if you get the message, if not I will send it again.


Ok I will make room.thanks for the heads up!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> But will you will take a female right after the spawn? If so she won't be able to drop eggs next year. This topic never makes sense to me. Guys won't take a female while eggs are in her, but as soon as she drops. She's in the cooler. If you really want to protect walleye why not just keep small jacks all year long not just pre spawn.


I don't keep big females from any inland lake, at anytime. I prefer a 16-20 inch fish for eating anyway. I have kept big females from Erie if I'm low on freezer fish, but that's an entirely different fishery in population.

That's just my take, I don't believe in telling others what to do.

I was just agreeing with BW3.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

When the boys put the nets out it's on. They keep a pretty good eye on the spawn. Def were a bit late last year but it was a crazy spring.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

The spawn already started. I bet there were walleye spawning two weeks ago especially with that full moon and bright night's. The nets are also in now they were there putting them in yesterday.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Headin out Tuesday morning


----------

